
Ask HN: What's the free Adobe Illustrator alternative? - InGodsName
For UI design, icons, logos and other assets.
======
bh985p
Inkscape: [https://inkscape.org](https://inkscape.org)

------
LeoSolaris
Inkscape is likely what you're looking for.

------
CoderRefresh
I would say Inkscape and it's about as complicated.

I'm still looking for a simpler vector graphics application.

~~~
InGodsName
There is Vectr too

